# Want to set a new GC record ? Then logon.



## greco

The number of 792 on the "most users online" is apparently a computer run-away generated number, and not accurate.

I'm proposing that we set a new, accurate record.

I'm suggesting the date of *Tuesday, September 1, 2009*

The time is difficult to establish as we live in such a huge country.

The time stated at the bottom of the screen in the forum is GMT minus 4 hours.

So...to try and be fair to both coasts...how about 9:30 PM
(using the time at the bottom of each screen of the forum)...this is essential to remember

In brief...

*logon at 9:30 PM on September 1, 2009.* 

Cheers

Dave

Edit by Jeff:
Here is a link to the calender event in which everyone can request a reminder 1 hour prior.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=250&day=2009-9-1&c=1


----------



## Luke98

Ambitious. But sure why not?


----------



## cheezyridr

ok, i'm in.


----------



## mrmatt1972

ok, i'll try to remember


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

So this is how it translates out:

GMT -2.5 _means 11:00 PM (Newfoundland)_
GMT -3 _means 10:30 PM (Atlantic)_
GMT -4 _means 9:30 PM (Ontario & Quebec)_
GMT -5 _means 8:30 PM (Manitoba)_
GMT -6 _means 7:30 PM (Alberta & Sask)_
GMT -7 _means 6:30 PM (B.C)_

_These relations are adjusted for Daylight Savings Time. I think Alberta is actually GMT -7 for Mountain standard time._


----------



## greco

Jeff Flowerday said:


> So this is how it translates out:
> 
> GMT -2.5 _means 11:00 PM (Newfoundland)_
> [/I]


Apologies to all you folks in Newfoundland...that is a bit late ...but I was trying to select a time that most GC forum members in BC (and the west) might be home from work.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I'm in. Put up a reminder post please.....I'm gettin' old...lol


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I've created a calendar event that everyone can request a reminder email from.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=250&day=2009-9-1&c=1


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I'm hip. Lets break the record.


----------



## greco

a reminder to get your reminder...see post #8


----------



## Starbuck

greco said:


> a reminder to get your reminder...see post #8


Crap! I wish I could participate, but I'm at the cottage!!!


----------



## simescan

I shall try to remember,...that, thing that I'm supposed to remember.....


----------



## zontar

simescan said:


> I shall try to remember,...that, thing that I'm supposed to remember.....


Yeah, watch--I'll wind up having something else going on at that time--but I shall try to remember.


----------



## Luke98

What does the forum consider being online? Just having a window open on the site? or actively browsing?

Because If I'm stuck working I'll just leave the site open all night, if that counts.


----------



## xuthal

Luke98 said:


> What does the forum consider being online? Just having a window open on the site? or actively browsing?
> 
> Because If I'm stuck working I'll just leave the site open all night, if that counts.


I will most likely be doing the same,does it count?
I need a day job so i can jam more in the evening when all my friends are off workkqoct


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

You have to be actively browsing at the time, so just leaving the browser open won't work.


----------



## greco

Reminder...it is September 1st...

logon to the forum tonight at 9:30 (see chart in this thread for your local time) and we will set a new accurate GC record.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hollowbody

I'm kind of excited about this. That seems almost strange.


----------



## Spikezone

So that's 6:30 PM Pacific time...hmmm...that's when I get off work...I'm on a timeclock so I'll have to cheat or something to get off early enough to get home and logged on in time. I'll try...
-Mikey


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Bump....it's today, isn't it?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Jim DaddyO said:


> Bump....it's today, isn't it?


Yes it is.


----------



## greco

BUMP...as another reminder.


----------



## puckhead

so if you want a good audience, list your stuff on the emporium now!


----------



## greco

puckhead said:


> so if you want a good audience, list your stuff on the emporium now!


Good one !!

Dave


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

2.5 hour countdown...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

45 minutes countdown...


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Hey....................its 9.26......................I,m here.............hey Greco, where are you...............


----------



## Starbuck

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hey....................its 9.26......................I,m here.............hey Greco, where are you...............


Hey me too, thanks Greco!


----------



## greco

Hi Riff...I'm here also.

Mods..can we rename this thread to something like :

*OFFICIAL GC Logon Record Thread of September 1, 2009*

Hello to everyone on this great forum.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 1PUTTS

Checking in...thanks to my Outlook calendar and the reminder feature. Without that thing, I'd forget what my name is and where I live...


----------



## Hamstrung

Only 246 so far...


----------



## Luke98

I'm here too... I'm getting doubtful...


----------



## Rumble_b

I wonder if the record can be reset if we don't make it? I don't think we are going to break the record.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Only need about 600 more to log on :wave:


----------



## greco

255 @ 9:33 

Where is everybody?

Dave


----------



## Robert1950

Dag gummit!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Rumble_b said:


> I wonder if the record can be reset if we don't make it? I don't think we are going to break the record.


The only way to do it is to reset the stats and then we lose everything. post counts, thread counts etc


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm here. 

let the party begin!!!:rockon2::sport-smiley-002:


----------



## jcayer

Hope I'm not too late... :wave: :food-smiley-015:


----------



## canadian tyler

hello..... is there anybody in there?????????


----------



## hollowbody

Boo, I was a bit late, hope I didn't ruin everything


----------



## greco

The logons are SLOWLY increasing...still a bit of a chance...maybe.

Dave


----------



## Chito

At 9:42, 263 so far...


----------



## Starbuck

greco said:


> The logons are SLOWLY increasing...still a bit of a chance...maybe.
> 
> Dave


OMG! Did you fail math?? :smilie_flagge17: Kidding.... :smile:


----------



## keeperofthegood

OMGNOES

The pizza took longer than I expected, its 9:49 am I too late :O


----------



## Chito

270 was the highest I've seen it go...


----------



## greco

Starbuck said:


> OMG! Did you fail math?? :smilie_flagge17: Kidding.... :smile:


Honestly...YES...quite often, in fact !!


----------



## Starbuck

greco said:


> Honestly...YES...quite often, in fact !!


LOL! Me Too!


----------



## Luke98

i'd call it a bust, but I'm a pessimist. I'll stick around for a bit longer though.


----------



## fraser

yup im gonna stay around till sleep takes me-


----------



## GuitarsCanada

*Sucess !!!!*

I just found a hack and was able to reset it. So we are now on tonights count !!!


----------



## Starbuck

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just found a hack and was able to reset it. So we are now on tonights count !!!


Woo! Hoo! kksjur


----------



## RIFF WRATH

geeze...........what a bunch of woosies................NFLD hasen,t checked in yet..............hang in there...................tune up in the meantime...........


----------



## Hamstrung

Does it allow you to put an asterisk next to tonights count?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Hamstrung said:


> Does it allow you to put an asterisk next to tonights count?


Nope. I can only do another reset and it will pick up whatever it sees at the moment


----------



## greco

Thanks everyone...it was fun. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood

kqoct sorry I was out getting pizza right at 9:30, I got back as fast as I could

Where is the state? The "most members online..." bit? Im blind or not seeing it


----------



## xuthal

It as pretty cool seeing so many members this late haha
peace out gc and thanks for the good times and good people
goodnight!!


----------



## greco

keeperofthegood said:


> kqoct sorry I was out getting pizza right at 9:30, I got back as fast as I could
> 
> Where is the state? The "most members online..." bit? Im blind or not seeing it


Keep...look around on the bottom of the main page of the forum...you will find it.

Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood

> What's Going On?  Currently Active Users: 220 (93 members and 127 guests)  *
> Most users ever online was 272, 09-01-2009 at 11:15 PM.*
> keeperofthegood, 1PUTTS, 23cicero, 2manyGuitars, adammacgregor, AGP1, Are Nine, av8tr, b33f, bagpipe, bbigsby, Beatles, Big White Tele, Big_Daddy, BoldAsLove, Bowers, Brennan, canadian tyler, cdub66, chopthebass, coyoteblue, danielguy, Diablo, dodgechargerfan, Dr.StephanHeimer, fraser, Frog Fenton, greco, Greenbacker, GuitarSkater, highwayjones, iaresee, Intrepid, jimihendrix, Joey D., JohnyO, kat_, Kenmac, KHINGPYNN, LaRSin, libtech, LowWatt, Merlin, Metal#J#, MiniJumbo, monty, Moot, munner, Pneumonic, presto, puckhead, ratdog, RAW1, ruby7829, rwe333, Samsquantch, scratch, simescan, sivs, skolapper, sneakypete, SpAnKY22, Sparrow, sproul07, ssdeluxe, starjag, StevieMac, Stevo, Stonesy, Stratin2traynor, Supro, The Kicker Of Elves, the-patient, thecarpenter, Todd68, traynor_garnet, tri99er, tribi9, valriver40, vasthorizon, vds5000, vice2.0, Vox71, WannabeGood, WCGill, white_stripes7, wing99, wintle, Wounded Paw, xuthal, YJMUJRSRV, z0z0, Zenphobic
> 
> GuitarsCanada.com - The Canadian Guitar Forum Statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threads: 15,826, Posts: 178,337, Members: 5,031
> Welcome to our newest member, skolapper
> 
> Today's Birthdays  steve032 (24), TomVanDeven (24)


D'oh X_X OK I see it now :S (NEEDS to be large and bold for us aging folkers that are simply Mary then took up knitting bees's made good honey that summer...)


----------



## zontar

Well, I wasn't home--something far more important came up.

Maybe next time...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

keeperofthegood said:


> D'oh X_X OK I see it now :S (NEEDS to be large and bold for us aging folkers that are simply Mary then took up knitting bees's made good honey that summer...)


What the H? I was in a band rehearsal, so I left my browser refreshing the special moderator "Who's online" page and I didn't show up on the list. Doh!


----------



## Big_Daddy

Sorry I missed this, too. Out for pizza in Chicago with the family


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

The record was broke on Sep 10th. All natural too boot!


----------



## greco

Cool...thanks for the update

Dave


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Again today just before 2PM EST. 331 people online.


----------



## puckhead

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Again today just before 2PM EST. 331 people online.


who ARE all of these people?

< _looks around suspiciously _ > :smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Maybe another bot attack?


----------



## bagpipe

I just took a look: says there are 241 "Currently Active Users", but the breakdown is 89 members and 152 guests. I wonder what the breakdown was when the record was set? ie how many members/guests. Doesn't really mean that much if they were almost all guests ie non-contributers


----------



## GuitarsCanada

bagpipe said:


> I just took a look: says there are 241 "Currently Active Users", but the breakdown is 89 members and 152 guests. I wonder what the breakdown was when the record was set? ie how many members/guests. Doesn't really mean that much if they were almost all guests ie non-contributers


I remember that day. We had a very high level of search bots on. More than 400 at one time. That was not the case a few weeks back when we set the new record. Not sure about today. I can see how many bots/visitors/members are actually on at any given time. We do get a very high level of legitimate visitors. They just prefer to check in, read the posts but not join up.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Most users ever online was 352, 10-23-2009 at 02:43 PM


----------



## hollowbody

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Most users ever online was 352, 10-23-2009 at 02:43 PM


It's strange that it keeps happening around the early afternoon, no? I guess everyone comes back from their lunch break, decides they're too full/sleepy to do any real work and log on instead hwopv


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

Most users ever online was 246, 12-04-2009 at 11:01 AM

Scott did you reset it again?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Most users ever online was 246, 12-04-2009 at 11:01 AM
> 
> Scott did you reset it again?


Unintentionally, yes. When I was in yesterday working on bugs I accidently re-set it.


----------

